# Statins & Weight Loss info



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

For anyone on statins or like me refusing them or trying to loose weight, then the forum here on Low Carbing is well worth a read. I have put the whole forum up as pretty much every post is packed with info.

So far l am a semi low carb person up to about 120/day but as l want even lower blood glucose (although lowish at the moment) l am about to go lower carb. l am loosing about 2.2lbs a week.

Cholesterol not sure on as not had a test isn't due till February.

Low Carb


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If you still manage to lose a kilo in Christmas week, then CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sadly l never thought to weigh myself that week but am on Monday, however l only started very low carb high fat yesterday, have been studying it. 

My only Xmas treats in last week was 1 small home made mince pie and a largeish chunk Xmas pud the rest was sensible eating we don't like alcohol.

Todays meals and drinks included, cream in my coffees, Hellman full fat mayo, sausage, bacon, eggs, veg, salad, chicken, full fat yogurt, raspberries/blueberries and before bed tonight a small square of 90% chocolate


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Todays meals and drinks included, cream in my coffees, Hellman full fat mayo, sausage, bacon, eggs, veg, salad, chicken, full fat yogurt, raspberries/blueberries and before bed tonight a small square of 90% chocolate


Blimey, that sounds like a diet I could use to lose weight. 8O

And nice to know I'm not the only person in the world who doesn't really care much for alcohol. No real objection, just don't get a great deal of pleasure from it. Nonetheless, sometimes feel like a right party-pooper for not 'joining in'.

Mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike read up on the diet it makes a lot of sense now l understand it, also known as the Atkins diet but modified a bit on the forum. I think probably easier than the original but not sure as not read it just going off comments.


----------

